# Lebron



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes this may be wishful thinking, but doesn't it make the most sense for Lebron to join the Rockets if he leaves Cleveland!? Rockets will have just as much cap space as anyone. The Knicks are a sorry *** team, why would he want to go to a lottery team, same with the Nets. The Clippers have shown improvement, but Dunleavy is still coach. You don't go from Mike Brown to Dunleavy, that's a lateral move at best.

Far and away the Rockets are the best option. No need to worry about sucky teammates. Here is a squad missing it's 2 best players and still competing for the playoffs in the toughest division and having one of the toughest schedules in the league to date. With Adelman at the helm, there won't be any standing around and watch Lebron drive. Rockets will be locks for the Finals for another 3+ years.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Rockets will have just as much cap space as anyone.


No, we won't. This is a post everyone should read:



> *Catching Up on Where the Rockets Currently Stand, in Free Agency and on the Trade Market*
> 
> I feel like I haven't done a good enough job of informing you folks on what the Rockets' current situation is. I do far too much guesstimating and really ignore the research part of it like it's not important. So I decided to go hunting for some good material to quote from, and I feel like what I have below should work nicely. We're going to be discussing a few things:
> 
> ...


Link

There's a bunch of links in there to more information.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Plus more exposure for brand LeBron playing with a chinese player, argentinian and australian player.  (two of those are a joke guess which ones)

Having said that Rockets have been getting more tv exposure in Australia since they acquired an Australian player.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dude, i wish man...i wish... Our team and coach with Lebron? Dude thats instant dynasty...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> No, we won't. This is a post everyone should read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So according to that, trading T-Mac is a must in order to acquire talent.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in dreamland right now.

But suppose the basketball Gods return the favor for years of misfortune(injuries) and bless us the #1 pick. Can we do a sign and trade of Martin/Jeffries/Hill/Wall for Lebron/Hickson.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

LeNope. He isn't going to the Rockets. If Yao was a healthy center who you knew would play 70+ games a season it would be a viable option for Lebron. But we all know Yao isn't playing a full season _ever_.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ariza
Martin
Hill
Budinger
Scola

FOR

James
Varejao

Probably not a possibility

In a sign and trade most likely we would be asked to take a long contract Gibson Varejao Williams Jamison possibly.


----------



## ziyemao0 (May 18, 2010)

where amazing happens- -!
is it ?


----------

